# How to take off the tag? Fruit of the Loom Shirt?



## pr0ject_s14 (Oct 31, 2006)

I just wanted to know if there was anyone out there who would know a nice clean way of taking off the tags off the back of a blank shirts such as triple A, gildan etc?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*

Yep.

Seam ripper!


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*

Triple A, cut the tag close, pull at one end ...comes out clean as day, did about 17 shirts last night same method, no errors...


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*

whats up yal, its been a minute..
is anyone familar with any businesses in the LA area that provide relabeling services. I contacted allstyle in anehiem who does it, but they have a high minimum order, and a little on the pricey side for what i need done.

thanks


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*



Dave 2006 said:


> whats up yal, its been a minute..
> is anyone familar with any businesses in the LA area that provide relabeling services. I contacted allstyle in anehiem who does it, but they have a high minimum order, and a little on the pricey side for what i need done.
> 
> thanks


You know, I tried finding a company in L.A. who re-labels, to no avail. I know of 2 out of state however a seamstress, or dry cleaners could do it. Or students in the fashion design and merchandising industry can do it. You could inquire at a community college or fashion institutes.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*

Has anyone tried taking a tag out of a Fruit of the Loom Shirt? If so how to do you it?

It seems like the tag is stitched through the neck of the t-shirt, so if you try cutting it away it can/does pull the stiching out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there is a tool called a "seam ripper" that you can use. Or you can just cut it out with scissors.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

i have just been practasing with a few scrap t-shirts. It isnt easy, near impossible. The stiching goes all the way through, so cutting it away and then picking the rest out around the stiches is possible however it takes a long time and sometimes you loosen or pull the stiching all the way out.

It doesnt seem possible without stitching it back together which i cant do and people tell me that paying someone to do this kind of thing would be too expensive.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It doesnt seem possible without stitching it back together which i cant do and people tell me that paying someone to do this kind of thing would be too expensive.


How much would be too expensive? There are places that offer relabeling services. Not sure how much it is in the UK, but in the US it's not too expensive.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

Its more than half the cost of the T-Shirt to have my own labels put in, which is far too much for me. That means the T-Shirt would cost me over one and a half times more to make which is not what i want. 

The other option is to have t-shirts custom made, however that means higher costs, big orders and lead times. I have about 1000 blank T-Shirts in stock and always top them up when i am low on colours/sizes....I should explain i do made to order, so i just have blanks and print what my orders, i dont have stock of ready-made designed t-shirts. Having custom T-Shirts made is not cost effective for me at this time.

The thing is i dont even want them relebelled, just the label taken out, i can print a label on the inside. At the moment it seems like lots of work and expense for not much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i have just been practasing with a few scrap t-shirts. It isnt easy, near impossible. The stiching goes all the way through, so cutting it away and then picking the rest out around the stiches is possible however it takes a long time and sometimes you loosen or pull the stiching all the way out.


Threadless.com uses Fruit of the Loom t-shirts and they just cut out the tag so they can print their own tag instead on the shirt. It doesn't look "pretty", but it does the job.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just thought of another option. Once you run out of your Fruit of the Loom inventory, you may want to switch to Alstyle t-shirts.

Alstyle style 1701 has an easy tear away tag, which would be perfect for what you're doing. You can see a video of it in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t13109.html

There's an alstyle distributor in England through Welcome to BTC


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

That is very tacky to say the least...bad impression.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RisingBlue7 said:


> That is very tacky to say the least...bad impression.


the threadless torn off tags? Yeah, it definitely doesn't look good.

But they are selling thousands of shirts per month and have lots of repeat customers (including me). Probably not something a high end fashion line would want to do, but for some businesses, it might be a passable work around.

I think they're already aware that it's a sore spot in their production. Probably one of the reasons why they're starting to use their own custom manufactured tees.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably? Not at all...is a virtual certainty. High end fashion line would never get away with that.

If Threadless is selling their shirts that way, all power to them...they're making money... 

Its funny they have tagless t-shirts. On the shirt pictured above, the old garment label was clearly ripped out which caused it to fray


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Its funny they have tagless t-shirts. On the shirt pictured above, the old garment label was clearly ripped out which caused it to fray


Yep, that's what I was trying to show the other member. That it's being done with Fruit of the Loom shirts, but it's not pretty, but it might be passable for his purpose 

Threadless will be using different blanks that are actually tagless at some point in the future.


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

hey Rodney,,,,when the seam is ripped and i continue to keep on pulling on that one thread,,,which ive tried,,,the thread continues to keep on going and going, when i insert my own tag, and stitch over where the previous Gildan tag was,,,what can i do so that the thread thats dangling out so that my customers wont accidently pull on it and release all the other thread,,,sorry if i explained it wrong,,i hope you know what i mean,,,,im sure you would and everyone else here which has more experience than i , thanks


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I just thought of another option. Once you run out of your Fruit of the Loom inventory, you may want to switch to Alstyle t-shirts.
> 
> Alstyle style 1701 has an easy tear away tag, which would be perfect for what you're doing. You can see a video of it in this thread:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t13109.html
> ...


Thanks for this info, i might look into it, i just have a concern because the weight is slightly less than what i was using 155g - i use 165g but i will be upgrading to 200 - 220g for my popular colours.

I am suprised threadless do that with the tags, it looks really really unprofessional. There printed label looks quite big too, i was thinking of doing something a little bit smaller.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The T Shirt Man said:


> Thanks for this info, i might look into it, i just have a concern because the weight is slightly less than what i was using 155g - i use 165g but i will be upgrading to 200 - 220g for my popular colours.
> 
> I am suprised threadless do that with the tags, it looks really really unprofessional. There printed label looks quite big too, i was thinking of doing something a little bit smaller.


One difference with the alstyle shirts is that they are ringspun cotton, which makes them feel a bit heavier (and softer).

They also have a 6 ounce shirt that is a bit heavier, but I'm not sure if they have a tearaway tag in those.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*

Where do you buy that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: How to take off the tag?*



rags16 said:


> Where do you buy that?


Buy what specifically? You didn't mention which post you were replying to.


----------



## ej (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey! Why do you want to put your very big logo in the same spot as the manufacturers tag? Make the logo a bit smaller. Besides you have the whole shirt to work with. Why not heat transfer your logo to the bottom seam (inside or outside) of the shirt, looks cool and maybe you'll start a trend! You can chroma blast or screen print a whole page, cut and heat press....I find cutting the label off is real messy and irritates the neck even more. Don't know for sure, but isn't there some kind of rule that you can't claim you manufacturered the shirt? Removing the tag and putting your info in its place is saying you are the responsible one. Let the purchaser do the cutting. You could try to place your, "now smaller logo", underneath the tag...

Just thinking....

Ellyn


----------



## mattarmstrong (May 12, 2007)

would that be heat transfer or screening that threadless has applied to the neckline? for their private info....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mattarmstrong said:


> would that be heat transfer or screening that threadless has applied to the neckline? for their private info....


Read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t4102.html


----------

